# Painting plywood - edge finishing



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

My next project is a simple plywood stool that will be painted. I would like to do a little something to the edge so the layers of the ply aren't super visible . I do not want to add the glue on edging nor a hard wood.

Solutions I have found are: wood putty, and elastomeric paint.

Other suggestions?


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Depending on the type of ply you are using , use wood glue and thin it a little, ,or mix the glue with fine saw dust ,and thin it a little more, sand smooth when dry
Don't use to much, just fill the pores
Try it on some scrap first


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Have a look this LJs project. He explains an esay way to finish the edge of plwood. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47550
The only other option I can think of is a slot cutter and the T type edging. I'd try the elastomeric paint.


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

E J, thanks, I had forgotten about wood flour and glue. Application method? small Popsicle stick? brush?

Darrell, that's the project that suggested the elastomeric paint. I don't have any of this paint and it's pretty pricey for a small project. Lowe's has some in a spray can, instead of $25+ for a gallon. might try that. Thanks.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i've used bondo
and sheet rock mud too

filling the pores 
and sanding
till it is smooth
then paint


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm lazy I use veneer.

jamie


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 9, 2006)

Like Jamie says, I would use iron on veneer edge banding.


----------



## allmyfingers (Feb 26, 2011)

iron on edge banding for interior work. thin cut hardwood glued and pinned for rough work and exterior.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Sheet Rock mud, like Patron said or glue sizing (wall paper). I've used both where the edges were rounded over and edge banding wasn't practical. They both are some work and sanding.

Steve.


----------



## Sorethumbs (Feb 25, 2011)

I've used lightweight spackelding compound for the filler and sanded for painted stuff. It worked pretty good, but I usually use iron-on veener edge banding.


----------



## jpc (Sep 9, 2009)

i remember another L.J doing a kids bunkbed where he used epoxy something or other for the edges, let me peek around ill find the project, but his edges looked great


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

What bubinga said… Wood glue dilluted and fine saw dust to fill the pores. Of course you could use wood putty to fill the pores as well…


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Would anyone happen to know if grain filler would work? I have a similar project in the works using 3/4" maple/birch.


----------

